# Tommy's BTS Sunday Pics



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the show is over. I had a great time. Thanks everyone.
As for me, I picked up some E-Z Air Motion Control kits for switches, a Grex Tritium TS air brush and a few odds and ends.


















Travis adding cars to the steam track.










Bob Starr.



















Marge Reilly and Jackie Starr at the steam track.










Gary Armistead and his son.










Mike Reilly at the steam track. Looks good huh!




































Cliff of Accucraft.





















Don Gage demonstrating weathering with a Grex air brush.










Tear down has begun. My wife Jacque in the green jacket.










Aaahhhhh nap time.










After the show discussion on the hotel patio. 










Dinner on Sunday night










The party's over. Now you have to wait till next year.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the great pics. Sounds like fun had by all, even after hrs.







Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent pictures, especially with faces to go with some of the names. The only person I know is Stan. 

Paul


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, it was great to see you & your family again. And thank you for the fine pictures. They will be a great reminder thoughout the year of the good time had by all. See you and your family next year.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

And here are four of our favorites at the end of the show after a long day!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

George,

I had a great time talking with you. Gracie likes the photo. Thanks. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I enjoyed talking with you also. Here's another one for Gracie.


----------

